# vew do balancing board



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

okay so i bought one of these vew do balancing boards (zippy model). now my question is, do these things actually help your riding? theres no way to really tell till next season. but have any of you used a balancing board and noticed a difference in your riding?

thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Of course they do. It will strenthen all you your lower body muscles and fine body motor control down there. I use an Indo board which was designed by a surfer. Its really helps to integrate some exercises when using it. I can do squats, a shuvit and 180 spin on my Indo.

I have seen ollie 360s and all sorts of crazy things on an Indo. I think the Vew do are more skate influenced, but anything you can do to strengthen your legs and improve your balance in the off season will pay off... for sure.Welcome to Indo Board Balance Trainer. A Unique Balance Training Device!


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah it helps maintain your muscle memory when u aren't riding in the summer


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Sorry to Hijack but which would you recommend, I am thinking of def getting one of there for off season. Was looking at the Indo Kicktail, or pro. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

llneverfollowll said:


> Sorry to Hijack but which would you recommend, I am thinking of def getting one of there for off season. Was looking at the Indo Kicktail, or pro. Thanks!


I have not tried the vew doo, and I am not even sure what model indo board I have as its more than five years old. I would get Indo's advice on the best model for snowboarding. Did you see the link to their website that I posted earlier? good luck and let us know what you endo up with ha ha 

I think mine is a the 'Pro' but I got the bigger roller which supposedly makes it harder.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

gotcha..yea I have been looking at the site and there are 2 or 3 that say great for skateboard, snowboard and so forth. I might go with the pro. I think the kicktail is more for advanced riders. Will let you know. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Im a dummy. I was just looking at the site. I have the Pro model. I would go for the Kicktail fo sure. The vids are filthy wicked. 

I have no where near mastered mine. hmmm a foam pit would be nice :laugh:

This toy has the potential to break bones easily. Protect yourself when pushing the envelope.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

just ordered the kicktail, hahah. I tried one of these years ago at a skate shop and yea found myself on the floor. Im sure my downstairs neighbors will love this! or maybe i should play in the grass with it haha. Let ya know how it turns out


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm a little DIY maniac, so when I was looking at the kick tail model I was wondering if it would'nt be simpler to use my old skateboard deck and use a small concrete form tube with sand in it a few ruber tape around to slow down the roller action.... 

It's not that I'm cheap, but I would prefer to spend those 100$ on something else if I can build it for a fraction of that price... any thought?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

I have seen pop bottles filled with sand as a roller, and skate board decks. I am sure a set up like that would work fine. I ghetto balance trainer. Nice. I would bet you can find some info online about builiding one too.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> I have seen pop bottles filled with sand as a roller, and skate board decks. I am sure a set up like that would work fine. I ghetto balance trainer. Nice. I would bet you can find some info online about builiding one too.


This is what i do..my roomate has an old skate deck without trucks or wheels...i just used one of our 2 liter coke bottles filled it to the very top with water and capped it. Put the board on and go at it...works great and i was balancing on my own within an hour or two...i did try to learn how to do 180 ...scary lol..once i missed and bashed my shin into the board as it came around..owwww!

I may get an actual VewDoo or something in a few months, having the block stops would help me from rolling off the ends. And the roller they use helps keep you centered on the rocker where as i can slide off the side of the bottle if im not careful.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

why not just screw some stops into the skate deck?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> why not just screw some stops into the skate deck?


Because its not mine?


----------

